# recipe for butter lemon sauce



## kpollard_2000 (Sep 10, 2000)

How can I make a large quantity of butter lemon sauce. I want it to taste as rich as using the drippings from the pan. But I need it for 400 chicken breast. Do I stick with the same idea and just keep using the drippings or is there a better recipe I can make quicker. Thanks


----------

